# need ideas for an outdoor tool box ?



## cal1956 (Dec 29, 2020)

i have only had my new Blackstone 36'' griddle for a couple of weeks , but i already realize that i am going to need some type of tool storage 
from what i can tell i will need to  be able to store at least 2 long handle spatulas, tongs , meat press,   scraper  and oil bottle   
i would like to be able to store these outside near the griddle in all kinds of weather  . any ideas ?


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 29, 2020)

What kind of space are you working with? Post some pics. I'm sure we can load ya up with ideas.
Jim


----------



## FowlAntics (Dec 29, 2020)

I just use a resin Rubbermaid outdoor deck box I picked up from Home Depot.  Holds everything I need for outdoor cooking.


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 29, 2020)

I use a rubbermaid container with a hinged lid. It fits on lower shelf of my 28" blackstone. Right now it is holding everything that you need it to hold. If I remember, I will attach a pic once I get home.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## cal1956 (Dec 29, 2020)

as you can  see i have to deal with snow and ice in winter to hot and dry in summer


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 29, 2020)

Low profile rubbermaid tote with a lid should fit on that shelf


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 29, 2020)

cal1956 said:


> as you can  see i have to deal with snow and ice in winter to hot and dry in summer


I was gonna ask that stuff was....  . Agree with Jake. Get your measurements and head to walmart, Should have a tub that will fit perfect.
Jim


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 29, 2020)

I use something like this ... could place on a couple blocks to elevate above a little snow.
AmazonSmile - Suncast 36" Resin Base Garage Storage Cabinet, Platinum -


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 29, 2020)

that looks perfect for my needs !!!!   thanks
by the way , around here the snow ranges from a couple of inches to over two feet , i have fired up my smoker when i could not even see the smoke stack ...lol  just let the heat make holes for the smoke to escape !!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 29, 2020)

You could also get a metal or plastic wall cabinet and fasten it to the legs under the shelf on the right side of the grille.

Warren


----------



## old sarge (Dec 29, 2020)

Besides a tool box, you may need a couple of other items for your outdoor kitchen.  A good set of outdoor knives comes in handy and if you knick one you don't get yelled at and of course, a box large enough to hold everything securely including things you haven't thought about yet:


----------



## TuruCarlz (Apr 14, 2021)

The best material for an outdoor toolbox is aluminum. It is durable and it isn't rusting with time. I have such a box in my orchard, at its entrance near the guard box. I keep there all my tree pruning tools. I use them only twice a year, in Spring before trees alive, and after I harvested all the apples. It is important to make this outdoor toolbox hermetic because it is not good if water will come into the box. If the instrument is made from bad metals, it can start to rust, and you will need to change them, which is very expensive if you do this one in a season.


----------

